# Minolta Autocord restored



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2012)

This is Blacksheep's camera ... Minolta Autocord (export) 1958

I did not have to do much to get this in good working condition. Some lens and shutter mechanism cleaning ... the worst was the leatherette.

Hmmm, I should have dusted off the lens after I put the new leatherette on.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope Kameleon gets to show off his new leather soon.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! I like my shiny new green Autocord! 
Now I can use it


----------



## invisible (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks very cool. Where did you get the leatherette?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks pretty smart in that green coloring! Someday I want a lizard-skin TLR!!!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 18, 2012)

invisible said:


> That looks very cool. Where did you get the leatherette?



This set came from cameraleather.com
There's another place that you can get it from too, called Micro-tools.com

We've ordered from both places with success now.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2012)

invisible said:


> That looks very cool. Where did you get the leatherette?



CameraLeather.com Custom camera leather and leatherette


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful -- nice job!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Looks pretty smart in that green coloring! Someday I want a lizard-skin TLR!!!



Hmm, how about snakeskin: http://www.cameraleather.com/yashicatlr/matrss01.jpg


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2012)

Sadly, cameraleather does not have any cut leather for any of my cameras.


----------



## invisible (Apr 18, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > That looks very cool. Where did you get the leatherette?
> ...


Thanks BlackSheep and dxq, I'll keep this in mind!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 18, 2012)

Invis ... just to warn you ... don't expect prompt service/correspondence.
Kamelean is still waiting for his order.


----------



## kamelean (Apr 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Invis ... just to warn you ... don't expect prompt service/correspondence.
> Kameleon is still waiting for his order.



Waiting for 3 months. Sigh.


----------



## invisible (Apr 18, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Proof that the lean, green Autocord works, here's a couple of shots from my test run today:


----------



## invisible (Mar 6, 2013)

Those look good, Serena! What film?


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks!
It's Delta 100


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody know what happened to Derrel?

Haven't heard anything out of him since January.


----------

